# err surprise!!



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Speck kidded twin does this morning. LOL she has always been fat so never really thought in kid. She started bagging up two days before, so again i though I had till spring LOL never even saw her in season


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!! So cute!! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!! Too cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What adorable little surprises!  

Glad that all went well with the unexpected delivery! Congratulations :stars:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, that sure is the easy way to do it. They are all adorable!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

She is my only experanced doe. The kids are called Jasmin (she had a light grey spot on her back) and Snowy.
So her little story. I got Speck back in November from a bloke that pretty much had no idea about goats (said he did but really nup). 
Why is it a surprise birth? Well I had not seen this girl come into season, not once. Giz came to us in Jan so he must have got her in the second or third week here, didnt see him serve her either. 
She has always had a BIG tummy so will never go off that for her LOL. 
Two nights ago she started to bag up a little but I thought we will have till spring. Should have clicked on that some thing was up Thursday night when she let me pat her. 
Fastforward to this morning. Went out to check all the goats. Speck was no where to be seen in her paddock. Walked the paddock and she was down in the ferns with the two kids. both clean and up  
LOL mind you she was in with Giz and my mare. Both didnt care about the kids, if any thing they were protecting them. 
Have now moved her up to the kids pen, Alula and Billy wanna see what these LOUD things are LOL. 
My goodness me the new twins are loud.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...congrats...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

lissablack said:


> Wow, that sure is the easy way to do it. They are all adorable!


I know, I'm so jealous! Here we were watching the goats all night long, having to assist the mothers through tough deliveries, and all of these people are coming home to already birthed babies XDD


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...they're super cute!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

The babies are super cute but that is a GORGEOUS doe


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Very cute! What type of goat is that? Is she a mini?


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Di said:


> Very cute! What type of goat is that? Is she a mini?


As far as I can tell she is a boer cross cashmier. The guy we got them off didnt have much of a clue about breeds


----------

